# anubis plants above water



## rey420 (Mar 2, 2008)

Has anyone out there tried to grow plants above the water line. i was thinking about tying some anubis plants onto a piece of driftwood where thier leaves would be near the surface. would it be bad if the leaves were above the water line. they are two nice size plants with at least 8 large leaves each. there are no brown or yellow spots yet on the leaves. main reason is that they are nice looking plants and my piranhas have torn up anubis plants already.


----------



## tison 30 (Feb 29, 2008)

I believe you can grow Anubis out of the water, and i believe the leaves will be fine. Not 100% tho.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Many plants can be grown emmersed, anubias being one of them. I would suggest doing some searching on aquatic forums to see what to expect and how to get the best growth. Most emmersed plants will grow faster than submerged, but then will melt all the leaves if they become submerged. Also, plants take a different color/form while emmersed. Good luck and would love to see some progress reports with pictures.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Yes it can be grown out of the water. I agree, search online for the best way to grow them out of water.
There most likely will be a transitional period where it changes over from submerged to emerged growth.


----------

